# PS Elements 9 vs Corel PaintShop Pro X3



## one90guy (Feb 10, 2011)

I have used Elements 6 for years but the editing side died. Has anyone compared the 9 to X3? I have the trial of X3, it has some neat stuff, but its hard for me to find what I am looking far Is the learning curve worth it?


----------



## KmH (Feb 10, 2011)

So, reinstall PsE 6. 

PSP X3 is more comparable to Ps CS5 than it is to PsE 9.


----------



## one90guy (Feb 10, 2011)

Would love to, but in my last move 1 box lost with all my software, photo paper, and a bunch of stuff that I do not remember. That was 3 years ago and first time I have really needed something from that box. Ps 9 is the way Im leaning due to the 6 experience.
Thanks
David


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 10, 2011)

I would get to trial version of 9 and compair.  I like PSE9 better.


----------



## skieur (Feb 10, 2011)

Photoshop CS5 will take about 15 steps to do some of the fancy edits by Scott Kelby.  It gives the editor control over absolutely everything in the image, but it can be time consuming to use.

PaintShop Pro X3 is better than PS Elements, photoshop-like in features and will do the same Scott Kelby edits in less than 5 steps and in less time, but obviously too with not the same highly detailed measure of control of CS5.

However I am sure that no one could tell the difference between postprocessing done with PaintShop Pro X3 versus Photoshop CS5.

I use both.

skieur


----------



## subscuck (Feb 11, 2011)

Like any software, PSP has a learning curve, as you've seen. The biggest difference for me between Adobe products and PSP is support material. PSP is a very competent program, but there is very little support material (i.e., books) available. This is where people will tell you don't worry, there's like, a bazillion tutorials. Tutorials are fine once you know the basics. Learning the basics takes a book written in a logical, linear fashion, something you won't get randomly watching tutorials. I'd stick with Elements. JMHO.


----------



## Dao (Feb 11, 2011)

FYI, Dell have the PaintShop Pro X3 on sale now for $14.99


COREL CORPORATION Dell Daily Deal - Corel PaintShop Photo Pro X3 : Software | Dell


----------

